# Fuel Enrichment module: TT vs. Autotech



## vwkid_Zach (Dec 14, 2007)

This is mostly for the CIS-E guys, but anyone is welcome to vote or voice their opinions about either product.
Who has used which?
Pros vs. Cons?
Link to TT module: http://www.techtonicstuning.co...3.371
Link to Autotech module: http://autotech.com/prod_engine_pwrmod.htm

BTW, vehicle is 16V Scirocco not that it really matters
Click the blue letters below to vote!


_Modified by vwkid_Zach at 10:32 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Fuel Enrichment module: TT vs. Autotech (vwkid_Zach)*

you can make your own for much cheaper than either of those modules.
if you don't mind not hitting the wot switch until you're at an appropriate rpm, you can get away with a much simpler design.
simply rig the wot switch to trigger a relay to switch the cts to a pot that you set based on test runs.


----------



## germanglinorcal (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Fuel Enrichment module: TT vs. Autotech (ziddey)*

I've been running this set up for awile with no problems. very easy to install..
http://www.eurowires.net


----------



## vwkid_Zach (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Fuel Enrichment module: TT vs. Autotech (germanglinorcal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanglinorcal* »_I've been running this set up for awile with no problems. very easy to install..
http://www.eurowires.net

That Eurowires setup with the remote adjustment looks nice. Almost the same as the Autotech kit. And for $85 you cant really go wrong. 
What kind of gains did you recieve with the kit?


----------



## germanglinorcal (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Fuel Enrichment module: TT vs. Autotech (vwkid_Zach)*

never did any dyno runs so not sure on real numbers. but with the mix of other mods on the car there was a modest topend increase at full throttle. and for the price if your not happy its not all that bad..


----------

